# Mini Lop Breeders in Iowa?



## TwoLittleBuns (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm trying to find a Mini Lop breeder near/in Iowa. They arehard to findand I've only found one breeder that sells Mini Lops...The breeder is where I bought Bentley and I wasn't happy with the condition he was in when I bought him,so looking for a different breeder. If anyone knows of any please let me know!Thanks.


----------



## Alek (Jan 25, 2011)

Check for some in Iowa city area. I've found a couple who advertised as Flemish giant breeders but also have mini lops.


----------



## Ponyta (Jan 31, 2011)

If you find one that's good, let me know. After I adopt this pair I'm thinking about getting a mini lop.

And watch the craigslist ads, occasionally a see a baby or two floating around.


----------



## Cydutch (Apr 9, 2013)

AK Woehl's Rabbits www.akwoehlsrabbits.yolasite.com 
located in central Iowa


----------

